# Best Live Foods for Corydoras?



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone know what types of live food might be best for dwarf corys?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Shrimplets


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

awww that's mean....

Mine like blood worms cut up small.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I keed the shrimp, I keed. But that's why ottos are better with shrimp. I bet blackworms would be nummy as well.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Grindal worms.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Black worms, grindal, white, micro (yes, even my large cories would spazz when I fed the Dario Dario). Anything alive they can eat they go nuts for.

Breed like rabbits too.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

So it sounds like anything they can fit in their mouths would be good. I was worried about certain things not ending up in the lower part of the tank (it's going to be a species tank)...


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

mosquito larves


----------



## koldsoup (Feb 21, 2011)

+1 for grindal worms. My cories go nuts digging through gravel for them.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Shrimplets


Brine Shrimp  But thats like when they're on the ground....


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

All of the above mentioned live foods are good. Do some research on how to keep the different types of live food first though. For example, for white worms, you absolutely need to have a cool place year round to keep them. My container does will on the concrete floor in my unheated basement, black worms require refrigeration and daily rinsing with chilled chemical free water. Frozen bloodworms (Hikari brand) are always a hit and although not live, are an excellent conditioning foor for breeding cories and they go nuts for them. You would just need to "shave" off the frozen cube before feeding for the appropriate size for the dwarf cories mouths. When I bred pygmaeus cories that's what I fed them for conditioning food.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Oct 2, 2011)

Red blood worms that are the larvae of midge flies. my corys go crazy and become sharks going for them. my neons are incredibly active when I feed these also.


----------

